# would date a woman with a very small breast?



## justmeandmymind (Sep 20, 2012)

To anyone who dates women would you date a woman who has small breast? or do you prefer fake breast or natural average sized breast(B,C) or no preference.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes I would. I see a lot of women with smaller breasts that are still attractive to me. I don't see the size of them as that big of deal.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Breasts aren't really important to me. 

I mean they are nice, sure, but it's all about the butt.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

If she was slim/skinny and her body shape suited small breasts then yes, sure I would.

However, if she was overweight AND had small breasts I wouldn't. That combo just doesn't look right at all.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes why not? If I like her, I'm not going to let breast size prevent me from pursuing her.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah, it dont really matter what size they are.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

justmeandmymind said:


> To anyone who dates women would you date a woman who has small breast? or do you prefer fake breast or natural average sized breast(B,C) or no preference.


Well, if you are talking about having only one breast, I would be worried. Women normally have two just like guys do. If one breast was lost to mastectomy, that's okay. If it was removed without plans for cosmetic reconstruction - no way. Breasts are for BABIES! Even small ones enlarge when it's mommy time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep. Brest size is one of the last things I would look for in a girl.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> However, if she was overweight AND had small breasts I wouldn't. That combo just doesn't look right at all.


I think the only way that can happen is if she's had mastectomy to treat her breast cancer. Sure is a great idea for the next would-you-date poll question.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

rednosereindeer said:


> I think the only way that can happen is if she's had mastectomy to treat her breast cancer. Sure is a great idea for the next would-you-date poll question.


Nah, I've seen lots of 'larger' ladies with small boobs that didn't have surgery. I think its fairly common tbh, although its really not something that I'm attracted to. Maybe I'll make a poll thread for this question, but I'm sure the mods would delete it knowing this site :roll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I honestly don't care what size they are as long as they aren't fake. Implants are just a turn off.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I like fake boobs!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I met Maxi Mounds once. Got her autograph.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I honestly don't care what size they are as long as they aren't fake. Implants are just a turn off.


Seconded.


----------



## justmeandmymind (Sep 20, 2012)

justmeandmymind said:


> To anyone who dates women would you date a woman who has small breast? or do you prefer fake breast or natural average sized breast(B,C) or no preference.


grammatical error meant breasts two caught that when someone on this thread pointed it out.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Boobs are boobs and boobs are good.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I chose "yes small breast are fine better than fake breast". :yes


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Boobs are boobs and boobs are good.


/thread

Seriously, I have no idea how any discussion about boob preference can go beyond "boobs are rad".


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

> "I am more attracted by other parts of the female body first"


like the eyes or face, so far as boobs go i'm up for whatever


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry you seem to think that only b's or c's are natural. My DDDs are 100% natural thank you very much. And I am NOT overweight.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't have a preference but the women I went out with all had small breast and were small/petite. Never had a "curvy" lady.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Smaller looks better, usually athletic women tend to have small chests. General health is more important than dimensions.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

VickieKitties said:


> Smaller looks better, usually athletic women tend to have small chests. General health is more important than dimensions.


The key word here is "usually." But there are also athletic women with large chests, and they're not necessarily fake.


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

Small boobs look wayyyyyy better than ugly too round fake boob look ugh
But my personal fave is size d D boobs or c naturally


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

im an A cup and wish i was smaller


----------



## The Nameless One (Apr 18, 2012)

I would choose no breasts(like man's) instead of silicon.
In general i'd say i prefer small to above average breasts. Average being the best. I do not like big breasts.Not that it would stop me or anything , if girl is fine otherwise.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Well i hope people don't care too much or i would be out of luck -.-


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Anything but fake!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

Aesthetically, I prefer natural breasts, around C-cup (I can't believe I'm saying such a filthy thing uke) but no matter what, this issue would not be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

My biggest crush was on a girl who was on the thin side and as a result she was kinda what you would call flat chested but i really liked her.... it didnt even really matter to me how big her boobs were...


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I don't even know what my real size is. All Bra brands are different


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

batman can said:


> Anything but fake!


this
she can be VP CEO of the itty bitty titty committee for all i care, just so long as they're not fake


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

I like "busty" naturals but small tits are nice too..heck I just like tits


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Of course. There's no way I could pick apart somebody based on that.

It's more about the body type, certain sizes look better on certain people. Never enough to stop me from liking someone though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why did the op get banned? I guess it's fine as long as you have something more than nipples. If you only have nipples....then implants might be good or simply gain weight. Boobs get much bigger with a 10-20 pound gain.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monotony said:


> I honestly don't care what size they are as long as they aren't fake. Implants are just a turn off.


Fake OR inverted. If they can form puddles, no way - there is something wrong!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Of course. :yes


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

First we need to check the face and ***, breasts later


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Yes, I like small or natural.:boogie


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I think a penis thread should be made to make this fair


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Schizoidas said:


> I think a penis thread should be made to make this fair


:clap


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


> I think a penis thread should be made to make this fair


What about a, "Would you date a dude with moderately perky breasts?" thread.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not to fussed tbh. All Bewbs ftw.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Never understood how people could be so exact in stating their preference for breast sizes. Some big ones look great, some don't, some medium ones look great, some don't, some small ones look great, some don't. Some look great under wraps only to disappoint when let free. Some look underwhelming and surprise in a good way when let free... and so on. So, so, many variables, and they mostly don't factor in that much, if at all, when evaluating a woman overall. 

In short it doesn't matter to me. If the girl interested me she could have one giant floppy one and one crocked tiny one and it wouldn't matter. Except if I had to do clothes/bra shopping for her for whatever reason. That would be tricky.


----------



## TheComedian (Sep 6, 2012)

I do not care at all. Keira Knightley is fine as h*** btw.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Physically, there is NOTHING more important than having a beautiful face :heart


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

this thread makes me feel so much better about myself.
I'm only about a 30A.







it's nice to know most people don't really care so much.








I have a friend only a year older than I am, who has bigger than F-cups! the poor thing experiences a lot of pain and annoying glances.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

i have noo boobs i used to be so self conscious but i'm like meh.. boobs would probably look weird on me anyways


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

would prefer my size or smaller.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Why did the op get banned? I guess it's fine as long as you have something more than nipples. If you only have nipples....then implants might be good or simply gain weight. Boobs get much bigger with a 10-20 pound gain.


Maybe a double account. I must not have been for this poll, since it's still up.


----------



## brainstew (Sep 25, 2012)

Yup, no problem at all


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

justmeandmymind said:


> To anyone who dates women would you date a woman who has small breast? or do you prefer fake breast or natural average sized breast(B,C) or no preference.


Natural is natural, regardless of size. My definition for natural when it comes to breasts are breasts that aren't surgically enhanced. Sizes above B and C can also be natural.

A, B, C, D, and everything above :clap AWESOME


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

lol @this post & here i just knew all the answers would be kim kardashians over the keira knightleys of the world. of course these opinions are only a small percentage compared tp all guys :/



RawrJessiRawr said:


> Well i hope people don't care too much or i would be out of luck -.-


seriously.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Jason 1 said:


> Physically, there is NOTHING more important than having a beautiful face :heart


well damn. :blank


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just normal bewbs pls.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like it small and natural. Too large and unnatural is a turn off for me.


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

Uh oh .. it seems I can't vote for D and E size breasts...


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Meh. The issue isn't the size, it's how good they look. Perkiness vs sagginess, firmness, etc. A perky B cup can certainly best a larger alternate that sags.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I would date someone with small breasts.


----------

